# I just had my whey protein isolate powder in rice milk



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i hate the taste of protein powders so i just add a little bit of water and down it


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

well adding fruit to the drinks wouldnt really make them healthy because the sugar content would just go up. some meal replacement powders are actually good. the only one i currently buy is muscle milk. it has about 6g of sugar and is relatively high in fat but its good fat and it tastes amazing in water. i tried it with milk but it just didnt taste as good. the other meal replacement powder i found good came from EAS (strawberry, chocolate and banana). i forgot what the sugar content is but im pretty sure it was not that high. havent bought EAS MRP in awhile because muscle milk is just way too good.

for protein powders though- i think they all taste awful by themselves so thats why i just add little water and drink it fast.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

protein powder is usually just whey, low in calories (100-180), fat and carbs. meal replacement powders are high in calories (240-340) and carbs. they usually have about twice as much protein as protein powders too and they are mixed w ith whey, casein and some other fun protein


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

it had 69 views before i clicked on it just now


----------



## Caligula (Apr 16, 2008)

...


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

fruit, yogurt. peanut butter, chocolate syrup, one half cup of ice cream, I dont know any others


----------

